
Show HN: Dynimizer – A runtime binary optimizer - devshop
https://dynimize.com/blog/tutorials/beginner/dynimizer-quickstart-tutorial/
======
polytree
Is this for real? If yes it has profound implications for a lot of software. I
wonder what other applications this could help.

------
bradknowles
Does it only work for MySQL and related programs?

Or does it work for other CPU-bound programs too?

~~~
davidyeager
Sure. You can try using it with any program that meets these requirements, and
over time the scope will be expanded futher:
[https://dynimize.com/manual#workloadRequirements](https://dynimize.com/manual#workloadRequirements)

However Dynimizer has only been thoroughly stress tested and made stable for
MySQL, MariaDB, and Percona Server. Any other software should be thoroughly
tested before use with Dynimizer in production. For example, I've gotten
similar speedups with MongoDB however no effort has been made to make
Dynimizer stable with Mongo as of yet (coming soon), So it isn't currently
supported. Over time more apps will be added and we're open to suggestions.

